# Ghost Mantis color variation



## pohchunyee (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to share my collection of Ghost Mantis. I have 3 females with 3 different color, olive green, tan to dark brown.












Very Nice!!!


----------



## Junito (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm new to mantids but all those colors are just beautiful. Did they all have the same parents.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful color variations and specimens!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats amazing how varied the colors actually are.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 21, 2009)

Just stunning mantids. I have two sub-adult female ghost (among others). One is dark brown/ black. The other was light brown, now is army camo, but mostly olive green, with some light brown. I love ghost, they may be my favorite. But why choose? :lol:


----------



## pohchunyee (Feb 21, 2009)

Junito said:


> I'm new to mantids but all those colors are just beautiful. Did they all have the same parents.


Yes, all 3 of them are from the same parent.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2009)

very beautiful! I have a bunch of lovely colors too, but to tire to take pic, but really, u know how bad I take pics, maybe u come take some for me, yours are very good, the ladies almost look like a womans broach! ok, lami me one and stick a pin in it! :lol: Just kidding!


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2009)

That is normal.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 22, 2009)

SO PRETTY!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> That is normal.


Quite so, but seriously beautiful!


----------



## ismart (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice pics! I need to get this species again.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!  

Ghosts were on the list for this season, but I think I have too much going on already  

Maybe next year!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 25, 2009)

A very beautiful Mantis....


----------

